# Help needed: Texas Holey Rock in with new world cichlids?



## ayeo (Jul 19, 2010)

HI all,

am new to this forum, so please be patient 

Have just read the article by Bob Wyllie on rocks, and he seems to suggest that Texas rock _could_ be ok for most NW cichlids.

Can anyone confirm this? My PH is on the hard side at around 7.4 - 7.6. Would adding that raise things significantly?

(Have a 180 liter corner tank, fluval 205 filter, all tests fine. Fish: Salvini Cichlid, Ram, and Bristlenose catfish... hoping to add more soon)

thanks

Andrew


----------



## JayUK (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Andrew ,

Texas rock is fine to use with C/A cichlids , it does buffer the ph a little but not much more . *** used it many times but maily for African cichlids mbuna and haps , but if your doing a 
C/A set up i would use rounder boulder type rocks and maybe some diftwood , and a few sturdy plants , its more natural for them , it worked well for me .

Secondly i would remove the ram , it wont be long before he becomes a snack for the salvini
if you have a place to put him .

Hope this helps ! and good luck let us know how it goes .


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Limestone will tend to bring the PH up some depending on how high it is to start. Driftwood will also tend to bring it down some. How much depends on the water buffering but if one uses each together, does he get much change? Quite often, not much.


----------



## ayeo (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry both for not replying sooner. (To my shame) In-fact I had completely forgotten that I had joined this forum, but so glad to find my account on it again! I will be more involved in the future. 

Thanks for your help and comments. I have taken the first suggestion and keep things authentic for a CA type looking tank. I now have the following:

Fake green leafy plants; river boulders and pebbles; white sand and some nice wood. I will post pics as soon as I have added some more wood and finished the layout.

Tank now Fluval Profile 1500 / 500 litres. (135 US gallons) 1 x 305 filter & 1 405 filter

My fish are now as follows:

8 x Swordtails
2 x sailfin mollies
1 x Nic Cichlid (female)
1 x Ellioti Cichlid
1 x Rainbow Cichlid

Am considering adding 2 - 3 more cichlids and then settling down.

Any more advice, please let me know! thanks


----------



## ayeo (Jul 19, 2010)

Moderator, you may now want to move to CA Cichlid section?  Thanks


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

ayeo said:


> Sorry both for not replying sooner. (To my shame) In-fact I had completely forgotten that I had joined this forum, but so glad to find my account on it again! I will be more involved in the future.
> 
> Thanks for your help and comments. I have taken the first suggestion and keep things authentic for a CA type looking tank. I now have the following:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great set-up. Do you have any pics? Your ph is great for CA cichlids, but not so great for rams or other SA cichlids. I think you have room to add. Some good options would be salvini, JD, HRPs, astatheros robertsoni, h. caprintis or h. deppi. Mainly smaller to medium sized cichlids so they won't eat your swordtails and mollies.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *ayeo*,

It sounds like you made some great decisions on decorating your tank. I cannot wait to see some pictures.

Nice selection of CA cichlids as well. In my opinion you do have some room to add some more cichlids; but, be careful to not add anything "too" aggressive as rainbows and nics are on the lower end of aggressive CA cichlids.

Personally I would get a male nic and see if it would pair up with the female. Males get much larger than females and would be a nice larger fish for the tank. I would also think about trying to get a pair of rainbows so they have a stronger defense team from the other cichlids.

If you do not want to pair your cichlids, I think cichlids from the Archocentrus family would be a good fit; specifically Archocentrus sajica.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ayeo (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Funny enough I was thinking of adding a Sajica Cichlid, plus something else like a Cyrptheros Myrnae and one other.

I would love to know if anyone thinks a pair of one of the above i have or yet to get could bring about World war?  Or is better to keep, say, 5, 6 or 7 single types? Remember it is a 500 litre.

I will post my tank by next week.

thanks


----------



## ayeo (Jul 19, 2010)

Wouldn't Robertsoni or the like be very risky in my tank?


----------

